# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Koliko dugo dojiti?

## Mamita

potaknuta nekim razmišljanjima imam pitanja i za vas dojeće i nedojeće forumašice:

koliko dugo je za vas dugo dojenje? Godinu, dvije, do škole? i dalje?

koliko normalno? 9 mjeseci?

koliko obavezno? mjesec-dva?

Ako ste dojile, koliko dugo ste dojile? Zašto ste prestale? Zbog problema koji su se javili, pa vam nije imao ko pomoći prebroditi ih? 

Ako ste prestale nakon par godine da li mislite da ste trebale još dojiti ili vam je to bilo sasvim dovoljno?

Ako ste dojile par mjeseci da li vam je bilo teško? Jeste li se imale kome obratiti za pomoć? S kakvim problemima ste se susretale? U kome ste imale podršku?

Jeste li se morale vratiti na posao? Koliko je to utjecalo i na koji način na prestanak dojenja?

I zanima me da li ste imale podršku muževa ili partnera?
Što oni misle gdje je granica dojenja?
MM, recimo, misli da je granica 2,5 godina jer je Sami toliko dojio. A ja mu kažem da Sami sad doji da bi mu to i danas bilo normalno   :Smile: 


Ako niste dojile-zašto niste? Pretpostavljam da ste bar pokušale?

----------


## wewa

Prvo, pa musko - da se ja javim.  8) 
ako bude srece, pa dojke dozive da budu upotrijebljene za svoju osnovnu namjenu, minimalno mi je dojenje tih prvih 6 mjeseci. 
zeljela bih dojiti 2 godine, ako bude islo, a mozda i dulje ako bi (potencijalnoj) bebi i meni odgovaralo.

----------


## ms. ivy

wewa, to je uobičajeno razmišljanje dok još ne dojiš. i ja sam tako mislila - minimalno godinu dana, a nisam mogla zamisliti kako će to dalje izgledati. ali kad jednom počneš dojiti, to ti je tako normalno i prirodno da uopće ne vidiš smisla postavljanju granica.

dakle, nema normalnog ni dugog dojenja. samo prekratkog.   :Razz:

----------


## Pina

Mi sada imamo skoro 8mj i poceli smo s dohranom, ali cica je u pogonu i dalje. 
-Po meni jer "dugo dojenje" preko 2 godine. . . mislim da onda treba lagano "gasiti". 
-Sasvim mi je normalno dojiti preko 1 godine, a i obavezno.
-Kao sto sam rekla jos dojim i uopce mi nije tesko. . uzivam u svakom trenutku jer kako vrijeme brzo ide znam da ce ti trenuci brzo proci. Pomoc mi nije trebala, osim sto sam se nacitala na ovim stranicama i forumu svega o dojenju, jos u trudnoci, uspjeli smo "od prve". 
MM mi je apsolutna podrska, pa dovoljno je pametan da zna da je to najbolje za bebu, a i cijela familija. . .   :Smile:

----------


## Mamita

> wewa, to je uobičajeno razmišljanje dok još ne dojiš. i ja sam tako mislila - minimalno godinu dana, a nisam mogla zamisliti kako će to dalje izgledati. ali kad jednom počneš dojiti, to ti je tako normalno i prirodno da uopće ne vidiš smisla postavljanju granica.
> 
> dakle, nema normalnog ni dugog dojenja. samo prekratkog.


ja imam granicu
10. godina
sve iznad toga mi je previše

----------


## wewa

> wewa, to je uobičajeno razmišljanje dok još ne dojiš. i ja sam tako mislila - minimalno godinu dana, a nisam mogla zamisliti kako će to dalje izgledati. ali kad jednom počneš dojiti, to ti je tako normalno i prirodno da uopće ne vidiš smisla postavljanju granica.
> 
> dakle, nema normalnog ni dugog dojenja. samo prekratkog.


ma ne, uopste ne predvidjam nikakve granice - napisala sam obavezno 6 mj iskljucivog uz maksimalni trud da dojenje opstane (nemam nikakvih predstava o tome sta bi moglo biti prepreka dojenju, ali za slucaj da se pojavi nekakva ogromna, onda stojih tih 6 mj minimalno).
a ono o 2 godine je zasnovano na vjerskoj preporuci: po Islamu se dojenje smatra potpunim ako potraje 2 pune godine. sve poslije toga je "bonus".

----------


## Mamita

Pina, super   :Smile:

----------


## Mamita

> po Islamu se dojenje smatra potpunim ako potraje 2 pune godine


jer je toliko vremena potrebno da na dijete u potpunosti pređu sva antitijela koje ima i majka? tako nekako?

----------


## wewa

> po Islamu se dojenje smatra potpunim ako potraje 2 pune godine
> 			
> 		
> 
> jer je toliko vremena potrebno da na dijete u potpunosti pređu sva antitijela koje ima i majka? tako nekako?


jeste da!

----------


## martinaP

Obavezno i minimalno: 6 mjeseci
Poželjno: godinu dana
Dugo: sve preko 3 godine, to mi je nekakva granica, ne pitajte me zašto, ne znam ni ja.

----------


## Njojza

obavezno dojiti godinu, po mogucnosti 2
eh sad, prije sam mislila da je 2 dovoljno no kako se blizimo toj slavnoj drugoj, a meni ne pada na pamet prestati....i sada mislim da je normalno do kad to zele dijete i majka.

pocela sam raditi kad je F imao 6,5 mj, no to nas nije omelo...danas ima 22 i ciki ko veliki.
da nije bilo rode i MMa, vjerovatno bi F danas bio iskljucivo na flasici. Roda i MM su ujedno moja najveca podrska u dojenju.

Prvi put sam pomislila nedavno da zelim da F prestane dojiti jer sam bila zaista premorena u toj mjeri da mi je dojenje tih dana predstavljalo teret, no  kako smo prevladali tu krizu sad je opet sve 5.

----------


## leonisa

iskljucivo dojenje najmanje 6 mjeseci.
toliko mi sada dojimo. zeljela bi dojiti dokle god obje budemo htjele. za sada toliko uzivam u dojenju da zbog svoje sebicnosti ne bi nikad uvela dohranu...no znam da moram...budem  :Smile:  
mislim da bi dijete trebalo biti dojeno *barem* godinu dana

ja se nadam godinama  :Grin:

----------


## ms. ivy

> ja imam granicu
> 10. godina
> sve iznad toga mi je previše


  :Laughing:  

ok, u ovoj fazi mislim da je jedina granica debljina maminih živaca. ali ako nacicavanje ikad spadne na podnošljivu mjeru...

wewa, kad se dojenje uhoda ne moraš ulagati poseban trud da opstane (ne računam npr. majčinu bolest koja zahtijeva lijekove nekompatibilne s dojenjem, odlazak na posao prije početka dohrane i sl. nepogode). preporuka o dvije godine je odlična, ali je granica potpunog dojenja prenisko postavljena.   :Wink:

----------


## Mamita

martinaP, pretpostavljam dojiš?

kako vam ide?

šta kaže patronažna?

evo moja Marisa nema još 6. mjeseci, bila danas patronažna, ispilila mi krv s dohranom (koju još nismo započeli). hrabro i stoički sam podnijela gnjavljenje i ispratila ju sa smješkom. i rekla dođite nam opet   :Smile:

----------


## ninet

Ja sam planirala dojiti dok god on bude htio. A htio je svega 8 mjeseci.... 
 :Sad:  
Imala sam podrsku muza, imala sam vasu podrsku....meni dovoljno.
 Ali kad je Viktor napunio 5 mjeseci vratila sam se na posao...Mislim da je to bio pocetak kraja....Sjecam se koliko sam plakala....ja dodjem s posla na podoj, on povuce jednom i pocne se baviti necim drugim....Osjecala sam se odbaceno...  :Smile:  

A sad moji stavovi...
Iskljucivo i obavezno -  6 mjeseci
Preporuceno -  3 godine
Normalno.....pa ne bi mi bilo normalno da moj muz ide mami na lunch break....a sve ostalo mi je manje-vise OK...  :Grin:

----------


## wewa

> Mamita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja imam granicu
> 10. godina
> sve iznad toga mi je previše
> 
> 
>   
> ...


ma kontam ti ja sve to o teoriji dojenja, nego pokusavam ostaviti prostora za "ne daj Boze", tipa da se majka mora izdajati 6 mjeseci da bi beba jela iskljucivo mm. a dojenje ako stima - stima i onda nema potrebe za bilo kakvim granicama.

nego je Mamita pitala sta smatramo minimumom, a meni minimum nije ni mjesec ni dva, ni reci pokusala sam pa sta mogu ako ne ide...

----------


## mamma san

Kad sam bila trudna, nadala sam se da ću dojiti barem 4 mjeseca (moja mama mene je dojila 1 mjesec, a buraza ČAK 4). Kad sam se uhodala sa 4 mjeseca, nadala sam se da će Lovro dojiti barem do 6 mjeseci...zatim do godine dana...pa barem do 1,5 g....pa super ako dođemo do 2 g....sada smo na 2,5 g...i makar ja uživam (njemu je cika = pipa za sokić   :Grin:  ) i makar dojimo samo pred spavanju, nekad malo noći i eventualno ujutro....već lagano pokušavamo usporiti...MM je sad protiv...a ja ipak želim da Lovro sam okonča dojenje...makar je meni nekako ok do njegove 3 g....iza ne znam da li bih još ja htjela...

U svakom slučaju...dojenje je predivno.   :Heart:

----------


## wewa

> Normalno.....pa ne bi mi bilo normalno da moj muz ide mami na lunch break....a sve ostalo mi je manje-vise OK...


ali nije losa opcija ako nemas gotov rucak   :Laughing:

----------


## mamma san

p.s. zaboravih napisati da sam ja počela raditi sa Lovrinih 6,5 mjeseci. I uvela sam dohranu točno 2 tjedan prije toga...do tada samo i isključivo dojenje..  :Smile:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Moja donja granica je 12-ak mjeseci. Iznad toga - sve dok su oboje sretni.
Dugim dojenjem bih nazvala sve iznad 4 godine.

----------


## martinaP

Dojenje nam od prvog dana u rodilištu ide savršeno. Ja sam se prije poroda dobro educirala, a Andrija je od samog početka savršeno primio bradavicu. Osim jedne modrice na cici drugog dana, do danas (doslovno)  nismo imali problema. Danas se pojavio soor, ali to ćemo riješti Rojazol gelom.

U rodilištu je samo drugu noć dobio 20ml adaptiranog, i to tek nakon što sam ja pristala (24h rooming in), jer je vrištao 2 sata od gladi prije toga. Sestre i pedijatrice u rodilištu su nam bile jako dobra potpora za dojenje.

Patronažna je bila super, skroz prodojeća, donijela hrpu letaka o dojenju, zašto nije potrebno  davati ni vodu ni čaj do 6 mjeseci, o prehrani, o položajima. Da ništa nisam znala prije, naučila bih dovoljno za početak. 

A. je prvi mjesec dobio 1700g i 5cm, drugi mjesec 1100g i 5cm. :D

----------


## ms. ivy

moja frendica je za obje svoje cure izdajala godinu dana, a vratila se na posao 3 i 4 mjeseca nakon poroda. ne znam kako joj u tamošnjem savjetovalištu nisu uspjeli pomoći da uspije dojiti, ali joj se beskrajno divim na izdržljivosti. ona kaže da joj je to jedno od najgorih iskustava u životu, ali utuvila si je u glavu da će im to omogućiti.

----------


## sandraf

uuu kolko pitanja. pa da krenem:

prvi put sam dojila 10 mjeseci, sam se skinuo, osjecala sam se lose jer mi je doslo iznenada, ali i dobro jer je prestao kad je sam odlucio.

ova strudlica sad ima godinu dana, ja se polako vracam na posao, ona doji ujutro i kad se vratim, i jos za uspavljivanje i ako je nervozna, 4-6 pristekavanja na cicu tijekom dana. noci su posebna prica, to ne brojim.

mene dojenje veseli, a ona je ovisnica. podrsku od muza imam, ali mi ona iskreno vise nista ne znaci. dojenje je ustaljeno, rutina. njegova podrska mi je trebala na samom pocetku, kad je dojila non-stop, kad mi je desna cica stekala, kad sam mislila "daj, nemoguce da nemam mlijeka...", kad mi je trebao netko pomoci oko drugog djeteta, stana, obveza.... danas smo mi stare dojilje, bas nas briga sto drugi misle i ide nam super.

do kada? do kad to gospodicni bude pasalo. po trenutnom stanju stvari, znam reci da ce dojiti do faksa, ona se tako zdusno baci na cicu i istinski uziva. 

i ja s njom  :Heart: .

----------


## wewa

> moja frendica je za obje svoje cure izdajala godinu dana, a vratila se na posao 3 i 4 mjeseca nakon poroda. ne znam kako joj u tamošnjem savjetovalištu nisu uspjeli pomoći da uspije dojiti, ali joj se beskrajno divim na izdržljivosti. ona kaže da joj je to jedno od najgorih iskustava u životu, ali utuvila si je u glavu da će im to omogućiti.


Svaka joj cast!  :Heart:

----------


## Mamita

da li je istina da mame koje su dojile prvo dijete dugo (ajmo reći preko tri godine) drugo dijete doje kraće?
i obrnuto
one koje su dojile prvo dijete do npr. kao sandraf 10 mjeseci drugo doje puno duže?

----------


## kloklo

Prije trudnoće uopće nisam razmišalja o dojenju, nisam imala nikakav stav o tome i dobro da nisam, jer sam onda ko "tabula rasa" u  trudnoći iščitala sve živo o dojenju na portalu i imala zaista jako puno povjerenja u sebe i svoje tijelo da će po tom pitanju sve biti ok...

Doduše, meni mlijeko nije "nadošlo", tj. cice su izgledale prazno čitavih tjedan dana...za to vrijeme sam iskusila prilično jak pritisak sa strane da dam djetetu flašicu, ali sam sasvim mirno i staloženo objašnjavala da mi ne pada na pamet i zašto...
A onda su cice procvjetale i evo već tri godine cicamo bez ikakvog problema   :Smile:  

Miro u početku nije bio baš sasvim načistac jel to dojenje tak super i tak neophodno, ali kako je vrijeme prolazilo tako su i on i sva uža familija postali jako, jako prodojeći   :Love:  
Za širu familiju i poznanike/susjede ma živo zaboli kaj misle   :Grin:  

A za ove granice mi je jednostavno nemoguće nekaj pametno reć...
Kad pomislim kako se mnoge mame muče, jer jednostavno nema sustavne podrške dojenju, mislim da je minimalno, pa onoliko koliko ide, makar bilo samo dva tjedna - dva tjedna, bolje dva tjedna, ma bolje i dva dana nego nijedan, kad je svaka kap dragocjena   :Heart:  

A maksimalno? Nemam pojma, do škole?
Mi zapravo imamo podli plan. Leona ima plave oči iako nitko od nas nema. Pošto bapske priče kažu da djeca imaju plave oči sve dok doje, ja bum je dojila sve dok se neki naivac ne zaljubi u njene plave okice i oženi je, a onda nek mijenjaju boju kako hoće   :Laughing:

----------


## a zakaj

ja sam prvi put mislila da je obavezno godinu dana, a pozeljno godinu i pol, max. dvije (i kad je on samoinicijativno prestao s 13 mj. - bilo mi je drago jer smo prekinuli kad je on odlucio, a ne kad je meni postalo naporno, a istovremeno mi je bilo zao.)
Sad, s tonkom mi se cini da je min. godinu dana, pozeljno oko 2 do 3. Dulje ne bih htjela, ali, ako doguram do toga, mozda promijenim misljenje.

----------


## sandraf

> da li je istina da mame koje su dojile prvo dijete dugo (ajmo reći preko tri godine) drugo dijete doje kraće?
> i obrnuto
> one koje su dojile prvo dijete do npr. kao sandraf 10 mjeseci drugo doje puno duže?



ja u stvari znam jako malo zena koje doje. jos manje ih doji nakon 6. mjeseca.

znam svega 2 zene koje po drugi put doje djecu stariju od godinu dana. obje su i prvi put dojile nakon prvog rodjendana, mislim da su prestale tek kad su djeca sama odustala....

jao kloklo.... ovo za plave oci me satrlo, znas kakvu boju ima moja korina, one MORAJU, MORAJU takve ostati 8). ok, dojimo barem do srednje skole...

----------


## Njojza

> Pošto bapske priče kažu da djeca imaju plave oči sve dok doje, ja bum je dojila sve dok se neki naivac ne zaljubi u njene plave okice i oženi je, a onda nek mijenjaju boju kako hoće


  :Laughing:

----------


## cekana

kloklo   :Laughing:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Deset mjeseci, tri dana, šest sati i jedanaest minuta.  :Razz:  

Koje pitanje...Uopće ne razmišljam. Dojit ću ga dok će on htjeti, dok ću ja htjeti i dok će mi se općenito činiti da ima smisla.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ajde i da odgovorim na tvoja pitanja, kad si se već toliko raspojasala s topicima zadnjih dana:




> koliko dugo je za vas dugo dojenje? Godinu, dvije, do škole? i dalje?


Dugo mi je preko dvije godine.




> koliko normalno? 9 mjeseci?


Sve je normalno. Odnosno, ne bi mi bilo normalno da čujem da netko doji dijete od 10 godina, ali nikad nisam čula za takav slučaj. Ali ajmo upotrijebiti riječ _uobičajeno_ - voljela bih da je uobičajeno dojiti barem godinu dana.




> koliko obavezno? mjesec-dva?


Šest. Da se izbjegne mišomor prije dohrane.




> Ako ste dojile, koliko dugo ste dojile? Zašto ste prestale? Zbog problema koji su se javili, pa vam nije imao ko pomoći prebroditi ih?


Dojim 6. mjeseci i nemam prestanak u jednogodišnjem planu. Ne znam zašto ću prestati kad prestanem, vjerojatno zato što će nekom od nas biti dosta. Možda oboje odustanemo.




> Ako ste prestale nakon par godine da li mislite da ste trebale još dojiti ili vam je to bilo sasvim dovoljno?


/




> Ako ste dojile par mjeseci da li vam je bilo teško? Jeste li se imale kome obratiti za pomoć? S kakvim problemima ste se susretale? U kome ste imale podršku?


Jednom sam zbog vlastite gluposti popušila mastitis i cure na SOS-u su mi puuuuuuuuuno pomogle.  :Heart:  MD mi je podrška od prvog dana.




> Jeste li se morale vratiti na posao? Koliko je to utjecalo i na koji način na prestanak dojenja?


Radim od doma, tako da ne moram razmišljati o tome, no ne bih prestala dojiti zbog povratka na posao, ne vidim zbog čega.




> I zanima me da li ste imale podršku muževa ili partnera?


Apsolutno.




> Što oni misle gdje je granica dojenja?


Godina dana. Naivac.




> Ako niste dojile-zašto niste? Pretpostavljam da ste bar pokušale?


/

----------


## Barbi

Prvog juniora sam dojila godinu i pol. Dojila bih ga i duže da je dojenje u toj fazi izgledalo drugačije, a izgledalo je ovako: po danu je htio vrlo rijetko, nije tražio a ja nisam baš ni nudila, dok je po noći konstantno bio prištekan. Budio se bezbroj puta i sisao, sisao, sisao.... pelena mu je ujutro bila teška na kile, često se propišavao, ja nisam spavala skoro ništa, išla na posao kao zombi, imunitet mi je pao užasno od iscrpljenosti i nespavanja.... uglavnom sam odlučila da je noćnom dojenju kraj. Kraj noćnog dojenja bio je ujedno kraj i dojenja uopće jer po danu on više nije bio zainteresiran.

Sa juniorkom nemam pojma kako će izgledati... zasad je po svemu drugačija, ne budi se za noćne podoje već odavno, ako će tako kulturna biti i dalje može dokad god bude htjela.  :Grin:

----------


## iki

> Sa juniorkom nemam pojma kako će izgledati... zasad je po svemu drugačija, ne budi se za noćne podoje već odavno, ako će tako kulturna biti i dalje može dokad god bude htjela.


Potpisujem   :Smile:

----------


## Saradadevii

Mamita, pitaj djecu koja doje, a koja ti mogu odgovoriti, koliko dugo ce dojiti.
kci moje frendice kaze da ce do sezdeset i devete!

ja ne priznajem dugo dojenje, samo potpuno i nepotpuno dojenje.
I dijete je ono koje odredjuje je li potpuno ili nepotpuno, ali samo u slucaju da nema "vanjskih cimbenika" (npr, prerano odvajanje od mame, nova trudnoca, dude varalice, nadomjesci nemajcinim mlijekom, mamino ohrabrivanje da smanji jer joj je vec dosta, naporno itd..)

----------


## kloklo

> kci moje frendice kaze da ce do sezdeset i devete!


  :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## spooky

Ajme, Mamita jesi nas izbombardirala s pitanjima  :Smile:  

ovako: ja sam još u prvoj trudnoći odlučila da ću dojiti svoje dijete

Kada se rodila Pia bila sam spremna na muke i neprospavane noći, a kad ono sve je išlo glatko.Malo samo problema sa viškom mlijeka...
Prvi put me štrecnulo kada su mi se cice omlohavile, ali su me RODE brzo smirile...

Meni ne postoji duuugo dojenje jer mislim da će svako dijete dojiti koliko to njemu treba. 

Pia je dojila 1g i 3 mj. , a prestala je sama od sebe. Mislim da je to bilo zbog trudnoće. 

Po meni bi dijete trebalo dojiti najmanje godinu dana, a onda do kada potraje...

U dojenju imam 100% podršku MM. ma koliko to trajalo...

Eh, da i nemam ništa protiv tandema i dojenja u trudnoći

----------


## tridesetri

odgovaram redom na mamitina pitanja:

za mene je dugo dojenje ono preko godinu i pol, dvije, zato jer znam malo zena koje su dojile duze od toga.

normalno dojenje mi je od godinu do dvije 9naravno sve preko, pa bilo i do puberteta mi je super)

obavezno dojenje mi je 6 mjeseci (naravno pri tom ne osudjujem zene koje se iz ovog ili onog razloga odluce ne dojiti)

ja sam dojila dvije godine.

prestala sam zbog komplikacija u trudnoci.

mogla sam jos dojiti i bih da nisam ostala ponovno trudna, ali odvagnuvsi situaciju mislim da ce m. dugorocno imati veci benefit od toga sto ce imati bracu, nego sto bi imala od toga da je dojila npr. tri umjesto dvije godine.

imala sam punu podrsku mm-a ali u principu nikog drugog. okolina se uglavnom cudila.

mm misli da je dojenje super, bez granica...mislim da bi me podrzao i kad bih odlucila dojiti dijete do puberteta ali i kad bih odlucila dojiti samo par mjeseci.

----------


## Mini me

Evo da se javim i ja, jedina do sada koja nije dojila. Za mene je minimum 6 mj,a maksimuma nema, do kad dijete želi. Imala sam potporu mm ali ne i ostalih(pogotovo moja mama koja nije dojila ni mene ni sestru). Nama je dojenje bilo sve samo ne lako,Vito je stalno spavao i nije se budio cijele noći.Mi smo ga probali buditi ali je on samo natrag zaspao. Po danu nije tražio jesti,gurao je šakice ali nije htio zinuti ni pod razno. Ja sam izdajala sve obroke 3 mj a nakon toga uveli adaptirano + izdajanje do 5mj a zatim samo adap + početk dohrane. Jako žalim što nam nije išlo jer je mlijeka bilo,puno sam i čitala( možda i previše) ali se nadam da će sa drugim ići bolje jer mi suze oči kad čitam vaše prekrasne priče.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Irchi

U trudnoći sam odlučila da ću dati sve od sebe da dojimo i lijepo se informirala o svim mogućim problemima i divnim stvarima vezanim uz to.
Odlučila sam dojiti isključivo do 6-7 mjeseca, minimalno do godine dana uz dohranu, a kad se (na žalost) vratim na posao nastaviti dok oboje budemo željeli i mogli (negdje barem do 2 godine). Podršku imam od svojih, a oni koji imaju mišljenje koje se ne slaže s mojim niti me ne zanimaju. Jedino MM misli da ću prestati kad se vratim na posao ( sigurno zato da mu se vrati ono što mu je Tin prisvojio   :Grin:  )

----------


## zrinka

> koliko dugo je za vas dugo dojenje? Godinu, dvije, do škole? i dalje?


do skole i preko je dugo dojenje za mene  :Smile: 




> koliko normalno? 9 mjeseci?
> 
> koliko obavezno? mjesec-dva?


sto je normalno, to je relativno
a obavezno, po meni, prvih 6 mjseci iskljucivog dojenja je nesto jako bitno i nazalost rijetko, cak i podrska zdravstvenih radnika tu nije kako treba
nista nije obavezno, sve je stvar slobodne volje i informiranosti




> Ako ste dojile, koliko dugo ste dojile?


39 mjeseci dojila, silom prilika prestali 




> Ako ste prestale nakon par godine da li mislite da ste trebale još dojiti ili vam je to bilo sasvim dovoljno?


mislim da je bilo dovoljno, mislav je jako dobro prihvatio prekid i mislim da je bio spreman




> Jeste li se imale kome obratiti za pomoć? S kakvim problemima ste se susretale? U kome ste imale podršku


?

rode i jamama su mi pomogle
podrska u njima i mm




> Jeste li se morale vratiti na posao? Koliko je to utjecalo i na koji način na prestanak dojenja?


nije utjecalo na dojenje, povrtak na posao s godinu dana




> I zanima me da li ste imale podršku muževa ili partnera?
> Što oni misle gdje je granica dojenja?


apsolutna podrska, ne znam sto misli o granici, pitat cu ga

----------


## andrea

u trudnoći sam odlučila, nakon što sam iščitavala rodin portal i forum, da ću isključivo dojiti prvih 6 mjeseci i to nikad nije dovedeno u pitanje, iako sam, nakon duuuugog vremena cjelonoćnog i danonoćnog dojenja, molila boga da budem u skupini od 1 % žena koje iz objektivnih razloga ne mogu dojiti, jer sam mislila da neću izdržati, pa da ne budem ja kriva, nego taj postotak u koji sam se htjela utrpat  :Grin:  

onda sam se, nakon tih 6 mjeseci, već mogla zamisliti kako dojim jednogodišnjaka, iako mi je još uvijek bilo malo imaginarno

poslije sam prestala razmišljati (ah, napokon  :Grin:  ) i sada više uopće ne mogu postaviti neku granicu iznad koje bi dojenje smatrala kao "dugo"

nekih značajnijih problema nisam imala, a za ovo sitno (više pitanje samopouzdanja i sl.) sam se koristila forumom i portalom i to je velikim dijelom zaslužno za činjenicu da danas dojim prekodvogodišnjaka  :Heart:  

na posao sam se vratila sa bojanovih 14 mjeseci i to nije utjecalo na dojenje

od prvog dana sam imala apsolutnu potporu MM-a, a baš sam ga sad pitala za granicu dojenja; rekao je da je nema, odnosno dok dijete i majka to žele  :D 

btw, njegov komentar od neki dan, na tu temu, rekao mi je: znaš šta, ja si uopće ne mogu zamisliti da će bojan jednom prestati nositi pelene i da će prestati cicati, to mi je totalni SF  :Laughing:  

ja se samo nadam da pelene neće nositi baš tako dugo, e, TO ne bi preživjela  :Grin:

----------


## Mamita

super su mi ove vaše male priče   :Heart:  


Mini me, ne budi tužna dala si koliko si mogla i znala. na žalost, puno nas uči na vlastitim pogreškama. ali valjda tako mora biti. svaka od nas mama bilo dojilica, bilo nedojilica ima bar nešto za što smatra da je moglo biti drugačije.

----------


## Mamita

andrea, ovo s 1%, fakat  :Teletubbies:

----------


## lucky day

dojit cu dok luka zeli... i ja... i samo se iskreno nadam da ce to biti istovremeno... ali u taj sretni ishod nisam 100%sigurna...
u pocetku nisam uopce razmisljala o tome.. znala samo da cu 6mj iskljucivo dojiti... sa sedam sam znala da ce sigurno biti do godine dana...
a sad opet nemam pojma...




> koliko dugo je za vas dugo dojenje? Godinu, dvije, do škole? i dalje?


tesko pitanje... s obzirom na okolinu: i godinu dana je dugo...
meni: nakon dvije-tri godine (godina sim-tam kao da tada vise nije bitna)... nisam si cista s tim...
bas duugo (ali ne negativno, tog mi nema) mi je preko 3 godine...




> koliko normalno? 9 mjeseci?


nesto preko godine...




> koliko obavezno? mjesec-dva?


jedno sedam-osam mj... za blazi prelaz na nadohranu...




> Ako ste dojile, koliko dugo ste dojile? Zašto ste prestale? Zbog problema koji su se javili, pa vam nije imao ko pomoći prebroditi ih?


jos dojim punom parom... nije bilo vecih problema, mastitisa... kvalitetna literatura mi je pomogla presresti i rijesiti probleme a da sam znala za sos i rodu bilo bi  :Raspa:  




> Ako ste prestale nakon par godine da li mislite da ste trebale još dojiti ili vam je to bilo sasvim dovoljno?


da sad prestanem mislim da ne bi bilo dovoljno... 
mislim, luka ne moze biti ocitiji: njemu cika treba...





> Jeste li se morale vratiti na posao? Koliko je to utjecalo i na koji način na prestanak dojenja?


nisam... ali vjerujem da to igra ulogu, ne nuzno presudnu ali vaznu...




> I zanima me da li ste imale podršku muževa ili partnera?
> Što oni misle gdje je granica dojenja?


do sest mj. punu podrsku... kao pa najnormalnije je...
oko godine je poceo nesto 'otpuhivati'...
a sad mi vec predbacuje, ne samo dojenje, vec cijelu moju privrzenost i posvecenost luki...
ne ozjasnjava se kad je granica - ali ja sam ju izgleda presla...   :Sad:

----------


## magriz

kad sam bila trudna odlučila sam F dojiti minimalno 6 mj, i sve iznad godine dana mi je bilo čudno i lagano neprihvatljivo.

sad ima 7,5mj, skoro 6 sam ga isključivo dojila, a onda smo počeli s dohranom, s njegovih 7 sam počela radit, izdajam se pa mu mm ujutro daje moje mlijeko, a ja ga dojim prije posla, nakon posla, po noći jako često (3-4 puta) i nadam se da ćemo barem do godine dana... a volila bih do godine i pol. istina, od kad radim, napornije mi je jer moram biti skoncentrirana na posao, i fali mi sna. bilo je noći kad sam rekla - više ga neću dojit, ne mogu ja to, ali kad ga vidim kako uhvati cicu i snažno vuče ne pada mi na pamet prestati. to bi bilo sebično od mene, jer moj mali čovjek zaslužuje i mora dobiti najbolje   :Smile:

----------


## Arkana10

> da li je istina da mame koje su dojile prvo dijete dugo (ajmo reći preko tri godine) drugo dijete doje kraće?
> i obrnuto
> one koje su dojile prvo dijete do npr. kao sandraf 10 mjeseci drugo doje puno duže?


ovo znam po sebi - ne!
*
Moja mama mene je dojila 18 mjeseci, kaze mi da sam jedan dan sama odlucila da necu vise cicu. I nista, od tada ne pijem mleko. Moj brat mladji od mene 5 godine, dojen skoro 3 godine.
*
Sto se tice prvih pitanja - nemam jos bebu, ali kada je budem imala zelim da dojimo do ....ne znam ali znam da zelim i da se educiram vec 2 godine. Nadam se da ce bebica doci da pokaze mami kako se doji.

----------


## Švrćo

Odluka u trudnoći - dojit ću, ma koliko god bilo teško u početku.
Odmah smo super počeli dojiti. Imali smo malih poteškoća, ali tek nakon dva mjeseca dojenja (i onda podrška bila katastrofa - svi osim MM). Unatoč poteškoćama, nastavili i borili se dalje za dojenje. Prestali nakon 21 mjesec i to bez problema - Ivan je sam smanjivao broj podoja u danu, pa počeo preskakti dane, pa jedan, pa dva i eto sad smo malo manje od mjesec dana bez dojenja. Ma, prekrasno iskustvo.
Dugo dojenje - preko 3 godine.
Normalno - 1,5 do 2 godine.
Obavezno - 6 mjeseci isključivo, a uz dohranu 1 godinu.
Najveća podrška u cijelokupnom dojenju MM, i on misli da je neka granica oko 2 godine.

----------


## wildflower

> ja ne priznajem dugo dojenje, samo potpuno i nepotpuno dojenje.
> I dijete je ono koje odredjuje je li potpuno ili nepotpuno, ali samo u slucaju da nema "vanjskih cimbenika" (npr, prerano odvajanje od mame, nova trudnoca, dude varalice, nadomjesci nemajcinim mlijekom, mamino ohrabrivanje da smanji jer joj je vec dosta, naporno itd..)


meni se ne svidja ova klasifikacija na 'potpuno' i 'nepotpuno' dojenje. ok, shvacam da proizlazi iz jednog pogleda na stvari koji je meni poprilicno stran. ali valjda bas zato, ova terminologija mi zvuci nekako nepravedna za npr. majku cije je dijete, recimo, u dobi od 3 godine postupno i netraumaticno prekinulo dojenje zbog nekog od objektivnih cimbenika, ali eto, ne po svom izboru. i sad je takvo dojenje obiljezeno kao 'nepotpuno', sto ostavlja da je to dijete zbog takvog prekida jako uskraceno. a da ne govorim o tome da takvom terminologijom apsolutno svako poticanje prestanka s majcine strane dobija negativnu, sebicnu konotaciju... mozda pretjerujem, a mozda samo dokazujem koliko sam daleko od cjeline svjetonazora koji je iznjedrio ovakvu klasifikaciju  :Wink: .

ne bih znala postaviti osobnu granicu dojenja, doduse o njoj trenutno bas i ne razmisljam - vec sam debelo zagazila u trecu godinu dojenja svog najmladjeg djeteta, i jedino mogu reci da mi je osobno nezamisliva  ideja o dojenju djeteta skolske dobi.

----------


## ninochka

mi smo dojili 16 mjeseci i smatram "posao" zaokruženim. On je naime na dan kad je napunio 16 mjeseci odbio cicu prvi put i nikad ju više nije ni htio ni tražio 

a sad pitanja..

- dugo dojenje mi je preko 3

- "normalno" mi je do 2 - 2,5

- obavezno barem do godin dana

- dojili smo 16 mj, piše gore zašto..princ me otkantao   :Laughing:  

- da je on htio aj bi bez problema dojila još godinu dana, a onda bi počela razmišljati o prestanku (ali nebi ga tjerala na silu)

- vratila sam se na posao kaj je imao 13 mjeseci i nije previše utjecalo  

- pordrška je bila i od muža i od roditelja. moj isto misli da je godinu i pol, dvije ok - zbog Iana   :Smile:

----------


## sis

> koliko dugo je za vas dugo dojenje? Godinu, dvije, do škole? i dalje?
> 
> koliko normalno? 9 mjeseci?


Dugo i normalno su pojmovi koje ne bih povezivala s dojenjem, ali mi se do škole baš ne sviđa pa aj'mo reći da je dugo.

koliko obavezno? mjesec-dva?


> Šest - do godine, ovisno o okolnostima.


Ako ste dojile, koliko dugo ste dojile? Zašto ste prestale? Zbog problema koji su se javili, pa vam nije imao ko pomoći prebroditi ih? 



> Evo dojim trinaesti mjesec.


Ako ste prestale nakon par godine da li mislite da ste trebale još dojiti ili vam je to bilo sasvim dovoljno?[quote] 

Vjerujem da bi mi nakon par godina prestanak bio jednako tužan kao i da prestanemo prije, ali bi sigurno osjećaj zadovoljstva nakon "dugog" dojenja bio lijep.





> Jeste li se morale vratiti na posao? Koliko je to utjecalo i na koji način na prestanak dojenja?


Radim odkad A. ima 6 mj. Čini mi se da je to još pojačalo njegovo obožavanje sike. A jaslice su bile dodatni impuls. Sad dojimo nebrojeno puta od 16.00-7.00, a vikendom 0-24.

[quote]I zanima me da li ste imale podršku muževa ili partnera?
Što oni misle gdje je granica dojenja?[quote]

MM je uvjeren da sam većinom u pravu kad je dijete u pitanju. Doduše, odsutan je zadnja 4 mjeseca pa ne mogu tvrditi da do sad ne bi na neki način reagirao, ali riješila bih ja to lako (snagom argumenata).


Da dodam, kao trudnica nisam puno filozofirala o dojenju, nekako mi se to podrazumijevalo i ništa drugo nije dolazilo u obzir. Čak nisam ni puno informacija skupljala, jednostavno sam si utuvila da nema šanse da ne dojim. I sve je išlo nekako prirodno. Prvi cilj - šest mjeseci, mislila sam samo da izdržim. Onda sam shvatila da priču ima mlijeka-nema mlijeka.  Kako se bližila godina (koja mi je bila slijedeći cilj) , nisam je vidjela kao kraj i potpuno sam odbacila razmišljanja o tome. Dok ide, ide... A da je bilo mastitisa- bilo je nekoliko puta.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Saradadevii prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja ne priznajem dugo dojenje, samo potpuno i nepotpuno dojenje.
> I dijete je ono koje odredjuje je li potpuno ili nepotpuno, ali samo u slucaju da nema "vanjskih cimbenika" (npr, prerano odvajanje od mame, nova trudnoca, dude varalice, nadomjesci nemajcinim mlijekom, mamino ohrabrivanje da smanji jer joj je vec dosta, naporno itd..)
> 
> 
> meni se ne svidja ova klasifikacija na 'potpuno' i 'nepotpuno' dojenje. ok, shvacam da proizlazi iz jednog pogleda na stvari koji je meni poprilicno stran. ali valjda bas zato, ova terminologija mi zvuci nekako nepravedna za npr. majku cije je dijete, recimo, u dobi od 3 godine postupno i netraumaticno prekinulo dojenje zbog nekog od objektivnih cimbenika, ali eto, ne po svom izboru. i sad je takvo dojenje obiljezeno kao 'nepotpuno', sto ostavlja da je to dijete zbog takvog prekida jako uskraceno. a da ne govorim o tome da takvom terminologijom apsolutno svako poticanje prestanka s majcine strane dobija negativnu, sebicnu konotaciju... mozda pretjerujem, a mozda samo dokazujem koliko sam daleko od cjeline svjetonazora koji je iznjedrio ovakvu klasifikaciju .
> 
> ne bih znala postaviti osobnu granicu dojenja, doduse o njoj trenutno bas i ne razmisljam - vec sam debelo zagazila u trecu godinu dojenja svog najmladjeg djeteta, i jedino mogu reci da mi je osobno nezamisliva  ideja o dojenju djeteta skolske dobi.


Potpisujem wildflower. Koliko sam shvatila, da bi se došlo do potpunog dojenja, mama nema pravo prestati kad njoj više (iz xy razloga) dojenje ne odgovara, a to mi se ne sviđa.

----------


## wildflower

da jos malo pojasnim svoju misao: ja razumijem zasto se dojenje dokle god dijete to zeli, bez majcinog odredjivanja trajanja, moze nazvati potpunim. ali zasto svakom dojenju koje nije zavrseno na takav nacin, prilijepiti negativan pridjev, ma koliko dugo ono trajalo? - to je ono sto mi se ne svidja.

ponavljam da to proizlazi iz mog pogleda na stvari, koji izmedju ostalog podrazumijeva i to da vaznost dojenja u svakom pogledu opada s odrastanjem djeteta (npr. u nepovoljnim objektivnim okolnostima u drugoj godini zivota djeteta teska srca bih prekinula dojenje, ali bih ih u cetvrtoj ipak puno mirnije 'iskoristila' kao povod za prestanak). i ne vidim nikakvu psiholosku stetu za 'veliko' dijete koje prestane dojiti na majcin nenasilni poticaj.

----------


## Maja

> wildflower prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Saradadevii prvotno napisa
> ...


Ja sam prekinula Janovo dojenje na manje više vlastitu inicijativu, ali svejedno priznajem da mi se sviđa Saradadeviin pristup. I, nazvala bih njegovo dojenje nepotpunim, a opet, priznajem da ne osjećam nikakvu krivnju zbog toga. To što ja mislim da imam pravo odlučiti želim li još dojiti ili ne ne znači da sam nužno sigurna da sam napravila najbolje za njega (a za njega najboljim smatram "potpuno" dojenje). Samo da sam kompromizirala.

----------


## lucky day

> To što ja mislim da imam pravo odlučiti želim li još dojiti ili ne ne znači da sam nužno sigurna da sam napravila najbolje za njega (a za njega najboljim smatram "potpuno" dojenje). Samo da sam kompromizirala.


ovako nekako i ja mislim...
'nepotpuno' nije lijepa rijec, doduse, mozda i nepoticajna, kontraproduktivna u promociji dojenja... ali mislim da stoji...
ja ju osobno necu nikad upotrebljavati...

'potpuno dojenje', s druge strane, mi je svakako bolji termin od 'produzenog'... poticajan i kao da zadire u srz stvari...

----------


## VedranaV

A kad se za dijete kaže da je donešeno ili nedonešeno? Onda nedonešeno nema negativnu konotaciju. Zašto bi je nepotpuno dojenje imalo?

----------


## ms. ivy

ajde i meni razjasnite, baš me zanima.

je li svaka inicijativa s mamine strane klasificirana kao put prema nepotpunom dojenju? rijetke su mame koje od neke dobi ne odgađaju podoje. uostalom, dojenje je dvosmjerni proces, mama nije frižider iz kojeg se dijete poslužuje.

drugim riječima, je li potpuno dojenje samo ono u kojem dijete doji apsolutno svaki put i isti tren kad poželi, sve dok samo ne odustane od dojenja?

recite mi sad što sam krivo shvatila.   :Razz:

----------


## wildflower

*Vedrana*, mislim da usporedba nije dobra.
jer kod nedonosenog djeteta, nije majka ona koja je svojom voljom odlucila da ce se dijete ranije roditi.
kod nepotpunog dojenja, majka najcesce (osim u slucaju vise sile) jest ta koja je odlucila da treba prestati. a prestankom ona odgovorno uskracuje djetetu nesto sto bi ono inace i dalje htjelo i imalo.

inace, i mene zanima isto sto i *ivy*.

ja nisam procitala nijednu knjigu o dojenju, sve pametno sto o njemu znam potjece iz osobnog iskustva i s ovih stranica  :Wink:  pa je moguce da ne vidim cijelu sliku.

ali onako laicki, moje misljenje je ipak da kod 'velikog' djeteta u konacnici nije bitan faktor nacin na koji ce dojenje zavrsiti - tu mislim, da li spontano ili na blagu majcinu inicijativu. po meni je to samo jedna nijansa koja relativno i nema neku tezinu, osim u kontekstu jednog mnogo cjelovitijeg, 'prirodnijeg' pristupa odgoju. a taj se bitno razlikuje od onoga kojeg u nasem drustvu djeci mogu priustiti objektivnim okolnostima ograniceni roditelji, makar i uz najveci trud, ljubav i educiranost.

u ovom, realnom kontekstu ja zbilja ne mogu shvatiti zasto bi bilo nepovoljno za, npr., petogodisnje dijete da prestane dojiti jer se tako dogovorilo s mamom, a na njezinu zelju. odnosno, koja je kljucna dobrobit za dijete ako ta ista mama, iako joj dojenje vise nije ugodno i rado bi prestala, ipak pristaje dojiti i dalje. 

ponavljam, stalno imam osjecaj da u ovoj prici ne vidim cijelu sliku i voljela bih da mi netko sve ovo razjasni.

----------


## dijana76

U potpunosti se slažem sa Luna Rocco!!

S tim da sam se ja vratila na posao kada je moja D. imala 8. mjeseci i nismo niti smanjile dojenje niti povećale.Dojila je 4 puta dnevno,uzela sam stanku za dojenje i to je trajalo do njene godine dana!
Prestale smo dojiti sa 14 i pol mjeseci!

Inače,oko mene svi podržavaju dojenje,tako da mi nikada i nigdje nije bio bed dati djetetu cicu!!!!

----------


## Maja

> *Vedrana*, mislim da usporedba nije dobra.
> jer kod nedonosenog djeteta, nije majka ona koja je svojom voljom odlucila da ce se dijete ranije roditi.
> kod nepotpunog dojenja, majka najcesce (osim u slucaju vise sile) jest ta koja je odlucila da treba prestati. a prestankom ona odgovorno uskracuje djetetu nesto sto bi ono inace i dalje htjelo i imalo.
> 
> inace, i mene zanima isto sto i *ivy*.
> 
> ja nisam procitala nijednu knjigu o dojenju, sve pametno sto o njemu znam potjece iz osobnog iskustva i s ovih stranica  pa je moguce da ne vidim cijelu sliku.
> 
> ali onako laicki, moje misljenje je ipak da kod 'velikog' djeteta u konacnici nije bitan faktor nacin na koji ce dojenje zavrsiti - tu mislim, da li spontano ili na blagu majcinu inicijativu. po meni je to samo jedna nijansa koja relativno i nema neku tezinu, osim u kontekstu jednog mnogo cjelovitijeg, 'prirodnijeg' pristupa odgoju. a taj se bitno razlikuje od onoga kojeg u nasem drustvu djeci mogu priustiti objektivnim okolnostima ograniceni roditelji, makar i uz najveci trud, ljubav i educiranost.
> ...


Meni je razlika (ponavljam - ne mislim da sam potpuno dojila Jana) u tome da se dijete pusti da samo izraste neku potrebu, da prestanak ne bude na ničiju želju zapravo, nego baš kao odgovor na tu djetetovu potrebu/nepotrebu. Ne mislim da je nešto posebno traumatično za dijete ovo što ti pišeš, ne mislim zapravo da uopće mora biti traumatično, ali mislim da se na taj način ipak uplićemo na neki način u tu djetetovu potrebu.

----------


## cekana

Ja bih voljela znati zašto Mamita sve ovo pita (čak se i rimuje hehe) rasprave radi ili da neke konstruktivne zaključke donesemo iz naših iskustava   :Wink:

----------


## wildflower

> Meni je razlika (ponavljam - ne mislim da sam potpuno dojila Jana) u tome da se dijete pusti da samo izraste neku potrebu, da prestanak ne bude na ničiju želju zapravo, nego baš kao odgovor na tu djetetovu potrebu/nepotrebu. Ne mislim da je nešto posebno traumatično za dijete ovo što ti pišeš, ne mislim zapravo da uopće mora biti traumatično, ali mislim da se na taj način ipak uplićemo na neki način u tu djetetovu potrebu.


jasno mi je ovo. ali (ja se opet vracam na onaj primjer, recimo, petogodisnjeg dojeceg djeteta) pitam se koliku vaznost za njega/nju ima to sto ce majka, recimo, to dijete pustiti da doji dokle zeli (a vjerujem da se do te dobi dojenje spustilo dosta nisko na listi najvaznijih odrednica i interesa djetetovog zivota), ako se ta ista majka, kad je dijete imalo godinu dana, natjerana objektivnim okolnostima, grubo uplela u djetetovu gorucu potrebu za majcinom blizinom i otisla raditi puno radno vrijeme, a dijete ostavila na institucionaliziranom cuvanju? (a za pretpostaviti je da se to isto dijete tijekom svog zivota susrelo i sa drugim nezeljenim ali objektivno neizbjeznim uplitanjima u svoje najvaznije potrebe, pa makar imalo najbriznije, najpovezanije roditelje na svijetu.)

----------


## ivarica

ja za svoje dojenje mislim da je najbolji izraz bio _odrzano_. 
dojila sam 4 godine dok ivar nije prestao.
ne zovem ga _potpunim_ niti prestanak zovem _child led_ jer mislim da je bio pod velikim pritiskom okoline barem pola svojeg dojeceg staza. ustvari ako gledas iz drugog kuta mozda je ipak child led jer je izdrzao toliki pritisak okoline  :D 


meni je potpuno dojenje ok izraz ali jos uvijek neprihvatljiv jer i mi same koje se trudimo poticati dojenje pristajemo zamagljivati pojmove kako bi se sto vise ljudi osjecalo dobro.

----------


## Maja

Pa napisala sam gore, kompromiziramo, koliko tko mora i gdje misli da mora. Ne mogu se pretvarati da mogu odvagnuti što je djetetu traumatičnije/problematičnije, možda mi je najtočnije da je dijete koje se institucionaliziralo tako rano možda već naviklo na takve nekakve životne kompromise. Nažalost. Možda će potpuno dojenje ipak malo pomoći. Odmoći neće. Naravno, ja govorim o situaciji u kojoj je majka voljna, ne radi to preko svoje volje, jer dijete tako želi. Govorim zapravo o jedinoj ženi za koju znam da tako doji tako dugo i ja joj kapu skidam   :Heart:  Ali, svejedno, opet ponavljam, ne osjećam se loše niti radi mog izbora.

----------


## Maja

odgovarala sam wildflower

----------


## Luna Rocco

Nepotpuno mi ima izrazito negativnu i omalovažavačku konotaciju i na neki način ispada da je isto jesi li dojila 2 mjeseca ili dvije godine - i jedno i drugo je nepotpuno. Bar ako sam dobro shvatila terminologiju - nema sive zone, ili je potpuno, ili je nepotpuno. Po toj logici, ako ne mislim dojiti onoliko koliko dijete želi (npr. kad bi to bilo puno dulje nego što ja želim), neću postići potpuno dojenje i onda mogu i odmah prestati.

Na kraju krajeva, teorije o potrebnosti dojenja variraju (WHO je definirao nužnost isključivog dojenja 6 mjeseci i neki ideal od 2 godine, a dalje je nejasno sročeno "dokle odgovara i mami i djetetu" - što je, koliko vidimo iz primjera s foruma, siva zona - uglavnom se mama podredi djetetovim željama). Teorije o tome da je idealno dojiti između 2 i 7 godina su samo teorije, nekima odgovaraju, nekima ne, kao i sve druge teorije. 

Da povučem paralelu, ja sam uvjerena da su cjepiva izuzetno štetna i mogu naći znanstvene potkrijepe svojem uvjerenju, a netko drugi je uvjeren kako su korisna i isto tako može naći argumente koje idu tom u prilog. Svatko od nas samo misli da je u pravu i donosi svoje odluke, ali to ne znači da je nečija odluka bolja.

Zato je meni bez veze kad se nečije dojenje od, npr., 18 mjeseci, nazove nepotpunim. Zašto bi bilo? :? To je samo terminologija koja odgovara ženama koje dulje doje, ali nije sveto pismo.

----------


## wildflower

> meni je potpuno dojenje ok izraz ali jos uvijek neprihvatljiv jer i mi same koje se trudimo poticati dojenje pristajemo zamagljivati pojmove kako bi se sto vise ljudi osjecalo dobro.


jel tu mislis samo na trpanje _potpunog dojenja_ u kos _produzenog dojenja_, zajedno sa svim visegodisnjim ali nepotpunim dojenjima? ako ne, bas me zanima koji su jos konkretni primjeri zamagljivanja pojmova u promicanju dojenja?

----------


## Saradadevii

Luna, ako se ja zamislim, meni je naziv produzeno dojenje ili dugo dojenje, omalovazacki i ima negativnu konotaciju; kao tu se nesto produzuje, oduzuje, odugovlaci, a normala je zadovoljena puno ranije.

To bi mi moglo biti omalovazavajuce jer moju situaciju proglasava pretjerivanjem u odnosu na normu.
A norma je toliko proizvoljna i socio-kulturno postavljena.

Ustvari, nije mi to omalovazavajuce i sl. nego mi je netocno.
Kakav god naziv da smislimo, netko se moze naci opecen.




> drugim riječima, je li potpuno dojenje samo ono u kojem dijete doji apsolutno svaki put i isti tren kad poželi, sve dok samo ne odustane od dojenja?


odgoditi dojenje starijeg djeteta jer si u sred pripreme rucka, nije isto sto i odgoditi dojenje dvotjedna bebe. Niti je ovakva odgoda ista kao, recimo, ukidanje nocnog dojenje, ili dojenja preko dana tog istog djeteta.
Svatko radi onako kako moze i umije, sa cime se moze i zeli nositi itd...vecina nas radi kompromise, poneke samo male kompromise, a rijetke su bez kompromisa. Nema smisla analizirati tko je gdje, ali je dobro stvari pokusati nazvati pravim imenom.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Luna, ako se ja zamislim, meni je naziv produzeno dojenje ili dugo dojenje, omalovazacki i ima negativnu konotaciju; kao tu se nesto produzuje, oduzuje, odugovlaci, a normala je zadovoljena puno ranije.


Slažem se. Meni je izraz produženo dojenje vrlo loš i nespretan, zvuči kao nekakvo opravdavanje. Već sam negdje prije spomenula da mi se sviđa _dojenje bez granica_, mislim da nije uvredljivo za nijednu skupinu dojilja.

----------


## leonisa

meni i neotpuno i potpuno i produzeno zvuci...skoro pa jadno.

----------


## emily

ja ne shvacam da iz izraza nepotpuno ispada da je isto dojiti 2 mjeseca ili dvije godine
niti mi taj izraz ima izrazito negativnu i omalovazavacku konotaciju. 

nekako sam najbliza u razmisljanju Maji
N. je dojila do 4. godine, prestala je na moju blagu inicijativu, bez trauma i postupno, i ne osjecam se krivom zbog toga. a da je bilo potpuno prema definiciji - nije. da sam se uplela u prirodu - jesam. mozda bi ona sama prestala za par tjedana, a mozda bi jos par mjeseci cikala. ili godina. ne znam.
niti sam opterecena sitagmom potpuno ili nepotpuno.




> odgoditi dojenje starijeg djeteta jer si u sred pripreme rucka, nije isto sto i odgoditi dojenje dvotjedna bebe. Niti je ovakva odgoda ista kao, recimo, ukidanje nocnog dojenje, ili dojenja preko dana tog istog djeteta. 
> Svatko radi onako kako moze i umije, sa cime se moze i zeli nositi itd...vecina nas radi kompromise, poneke samo male kompromise, a rijetke su bez kompromisa. Nema smisla analizirati tko je gdje, ali je dobro stvari pokusati nazvati pravim imenom.


i s ovim se slazem.

----------


## Saradadevii

ah, pa to bez granica bi tek bilo zaglib.
em, sto dojenje ima granice
em, sto bi se onima koje su "pomakle" granice, moglo reci da to sto rade je preko svakih granica
 :Smile:  
nikad na zelenu granu...

meni nekako full term (izneseno do kraja) zvuci najistinitije pa stoga i najbolje.
poredba sa trudnocom nije bas tako neadekvatna, kako netko rece, jer trudnoca se moze iznijeti do kraja (full term beba) ili se moze neopravdano prekinuti ranije (indukcija ili elektivni carski) , a ponekad se moze prekinuti prije vremena a da je oprevdano. Majka nije jedina koja o tome odlucuje, ali i u slucaju dojenja, isto nije jedina (okolina i njezini stavovi, ekonomski faktori). 
Samo za trudnocu je lakse egzaktno bilo ustanoviti koliko je "normalno" da traje (iako ni tu ne postoje potpuna slaganja, neki kazu sve od 37 pa do 43 tjedna je normalno, ako su beba i mama ok), nego sto je to za dojenje.
Jedna studija ne cini proljece, ali postoje pisani materijali o tome koliko su zene, diljem svijeta, u proslosti dojile i koliko jos uvijek doje u drustvima u kojima dojke i dojenje nisu seksualni tabu.
Ne 7, ne 14, ne 20 mjeseci, nego u prosjeku vise.
Iako tamo imaju neke druge tabue.

----------


## jadro

ja sam rodino dijete tj.moje dijete je rodino dijete 8) 
roda je nama "otvorila" oci i za dojenje, i odgoj, i AP (a ceka nas vrtic, skola...), i sve sam tu procitala, cula (mala skola), naucila...

e sad, da se ja vratim dojenju
imali smo iskljucivo dojenje 6 mjeseci, a s obzirom na kolicinu dohrane mogu reci 8 mjeseci, i ne vidim kraj. Dojit cu do kad god ona bude htjela.
Imam apsolutnu podrsku MM (okolina jos ne reagira negativno-ja strah i trepet   :Grin:  ).

i super nam je

----------


## anek

> meni i neotpuno i potpuno i produzeno zvuci...skoro pa jadno.


i meni. 
mislim da se žene koje su dojile prema definiciji potpunog dojenja ovdje iznesenoj mogu doslovno na prste izbrojati. svaka priča o dojenju i svako iskustvo je jedinstveno, ne treba ga klasificirati.
dojenje je ....pa, dojenje   :Grin:

----------


## wildflower

> svaka priča o dojenju i svako iskustvo je jedinstveno, ne treba ga klasificirati.


eto!   :Klap:

----------


## Saradadevii

pa sve sto dozivljavamo i o cemu na ovome forumu pricamo je na neki nacin jedinstveno, zar ne (jer smo jedinke, razlicite a podrucja emocionalno prosarana)
I porod je jednistven pa opet moze biti ovakav ili onakav.
Moze se necemu dati ime , a da se ne okrnji jedinstvenost.

kada se pita dojenje postaje dugo,  priziva se  kvalifikacija. 
Ja sam samo htjela reci da mi nista nije dugo. I ako dijete samo prestane dojiti, bez pritiska vanjskih faktora , da je to potpuno.
Nije preskripcija da se tako treba raditi.

----------


## Saradadevii

> mislim da se žene koje su dojile prema definiciji potpunog dojenja ovdje iznesenoj mogu doslovno na prste izbrojati


ne slazem se. poznajem dosta takvih zena, a jos vise onih koje su se jako trudile.

----------


## VedranaV

> *Vedrana*, mislim da usporedba nije dobra.
> jer kod nedonosenog djeteta, nije majka ona koja je svojom voljom odlucila da ce se dijete ranije roditi.
> kod nepotpunog dojenja, majka najcesce (osim u slucaju vise sile) jest ta koja je odlucila da treba prestati. a prestankom ona odgovorno uskracuje djetetu nesto sto bi ono inace i dalje htjelo i imalo.


Osim što potpisujem Saradadevii u njenom razmišljanju, pada mi na pamet da postoje postupci i ponašanja (majčini) koje skraćuju trudnoću ako se gleda prosjek, a žene ih rade. Npr. pušenje, alkohol, droga, indukcija da bi se rodilo kad je dr u smjeni, elektivni carski.

Mislim da se trajanje dojenja može promatrati s (barem) dva aspekta, jedan je djetetov, a drugi majčin. Ako gledamo s djetetovog, potpuno i nepotpuno, održano i neodržano, izrazi su koji su mi točniji. Biološka norma za to dijete postoji, kao što je postojala za trajanje trudnoće s tim djetetom i ona ili može biti dosegnuta, ili ne. S majčinog aspekta mi imaju smisla dugo, produženo i ostalo, jer su referentna majčina očekivanja i nekakav prosjek dojenja u društvu. Tu je opet teško dobiti univerzalni odgovor jer je za svaku majku to drugačije. Ja se dvoumim između toga da kažem da je dugo dojenje kod nas svako dojenje duže od 4 djeteta i toga da kažem da je meni dugo dojenje dojenje duže od godine dana i to zato što je u mom mozgu godina dana prilično dug period za puno toga, u godinu dana se puno toga dogodi. Ja dojim skoro pet godina i meni je to dugo, puno vremena mi je proteklo. Ali volim dojiti, moje dijete želi dojiti, i lako mi je u tome poštovati prirodu i dojiti dok bude pokazivao želju.

S druge strane, krenuo je u jaslice s godinu dana. To je bila moja potreba i ja sam donijela tu odluku. S time sam mu naštetila, nisam poštovala ni prirodu, ni njegovu potrebu, ali sam svejedno ok s tom odlukom. Bila je informirana, rekla bih  :Smile: , i zato mogu biti ok s njom. Isto mislim da se ne može očekivati da majka nikad neće donijeti nijednu odluku koja je štetna za dijete, s obzirom da smo društvene životinje i valjda nam je i u prirodi raditi kompromise. A svatko bira kakve i kada i nastoji sagledati posljedice.

----------


## flower

cijeli je zivot kompromis...i zapravo bez ucenja kako se nositi s kompromisom nema drustvenog zivota, stvaras jedinku koja je naucila samo zadovoljavati potrebe (svoje) ne postujuci drugoga...
dojenje - ne znam sto bi bilo dugo/kratko/iskljucivo...i nije mi bitno ...meni bi bilo bitno pitanje - kako vam je islo, jeste li uzivali, koja je kvaliteta tog odnosa...

plase me razmisljanja u kojima roditelji sluze samo za zadovoljavanje potreba djece - pa tako i gledanje na dojenje samo kao na pravo djeteta koje je ispunjeno ako se predje neka duzina...plosno i rekla bih - netocno...

mama je osoba sa svim onim sto cini njenu osobnost - i zaposlenje i zena muzu i kci ocu i majci, i majka jos nekome...ucenje u kojem dijete vidi cijelu sliku vrlo je bitno - nema do majke  :Wink:  i vjezbanja granica... zato mi je suvisno govoriti o potpunom dojenju, kao da to znaci potpuno roditeljstvo ili nepotpuno...

iskreno (mislim da je Ivka rekla) ne vjerujem u potpuni prestanak djeteta - citajuci sve price uvijek je to ispalo nekako bas u neki trenutak za tu obitelj (preseljenje, drugo dijete, posao majke, intenzivno razmisljanje kad ce dijete prestati - pa ono samo rijesi dilemu majke)

----------


## Luna Rocco

flower, izvrsno. To je to.

----------


## leonisa

flower potpisujem!!

----------


## iki

Mislim da je flower završila topic.   :Smile:

----------


## VedranaV

Ja ipak vjerujem u spontani završetak dojenja, iniciran od strane djeteta. To što ne znam nikoga u HR mi, s obzirom na okolnosti, nema težinu.

----------


## Maja

Ja se slažem da je cijeli život kompromis, ali kad radimo bilo koji kompromis svjesni smo valjda što kompromiziramo, odnosno, što koja strana gubi a što dobija. 
Ja bih se osjećala kao da sama sebi zamagljujem nešto ako ne bih priznala da ne mislim da je moj sin "dovršio" dojenje do kraja, odnosno, da su njegove potrebe u tom smislu ispunjene do kraja.

----------


## Maja

> Ja ipak vjerujem u spontani završetak dojenja, iniciran od strane djeteta. To što ne znam nikoga u HR mi, s obzirom na okolnosti, nema težinu.


I ja se slažem.

----------


## sis

> svaka priča o dojenju i svako iskustvo je jedinstveno, ne treba ga klasificirati. 
> dojenje je ....pa, dojenje


Flower  :Klap:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Majo, ja se slažem s tobom u smislu da ću sasvim sigurno "priznati" tko je bio "krivac" za kraj kad jednom prestane. Odnosno, neću si "mazati oči" uvjeravanjem da je to učinio on, ako to učinim ja, osim toga, takvo mazanje mi ni ne treba.

A što se tiče spontanog prestanka, meni se čini da bi o baš apsolutnom spontanom prestanku mogli govoriti samo u slučaju da mama i ono dijete od npr. 5 godina doji uvijek na zahtjev, u svakoj situaciji, bez iznimke, bez odgode... U suprotnom mogu pretpostaviti da neko dijete od 4-5-6 godina prekine dojenje naizgled spontano, a u stvari zato što je dovoljno veliko da "čita između redova" i zaključi kako mu je mama povremenim odgađanjem podoja i preusmjeravanjem pažnje davala do znanja kako želi kraj (Jesper bi rekao da to dijete onda surađuje  :Grin:  ).

 Ako postoji mama koja to nikad, ama baš nikad nije učinila (a mislim da je to tehnički nemoguće - pa i ja sam već sad znala dati ciku 2 minute kasnije nego što je tražio iz nekog objektivnog razloga), u tom bi se slučaju prestanaka dojenja mogao nazvati potpuno spontanim.

----------


## Maja

> Majo, ja se slažem s tobom u smislu da ću sasvim sigurno "priznati" tko je bio "krivac" za kraj kad jednom prestane. Odnosno, neću si "mazati oči" uvjeravanjem da je to učinio on, ako to učinim ja, osim toga, takvo mazanje mi ni ne treba.
> 
> A što se tiče spontanog prestanka, meni se čini da bi o baš apsolutnom spontanom prestanku mogli govoriti samo u slučaju da mama i ono dijete od npr. 5 godina doji uvijek na zahtjev, u svakoj situaciji, bez iznimke, bez odgode... U suprotnom mogu pretpostaviti da neko dijete od 4-5-6 godina prekine dojenje naizgled spontano, a u stvari zato što je dovoljno veliko da "čita između redova" i zaključi kako mu je mama povremenim odgađanjem podoja i preusmjeravanjem pažnje davala do znanja kako želi kraj (Jesper bi rekao da to dijete onda surađuje  ).
> 
>  Ako postoji mama koja to nikad, ama baš nikad nije učinila (a mislim da je to tehnički nemoguće - pa i ja sam već sad znala dati ciku 2 minute kasnije nego što je tražio iz nekog objektivnog razloga), u tom bi se slučaju prestanaka dojenja mogao nazvati potpuno spontanim.


Velika je razlika između majki koje odgađaju podoje jer žele na taj način (prorijeđivanjem) zapravo završiti dojenje i majki koje fakat odgađaju PODOJ, a ne namjeravaju skroz prestati.

----------


## VedranaV

> Velika je razlika između majki koje odgađaju podoje jer žele na taj način (prorijeđivanjem) zapravo završiti dojenje i majki koje fakat odgađaju PODOJ, a ne namjeravaju skroz prestati.


Ja isto mislim. Kad kažem ne mogu sad, onda je to stvarno zato što ne mogu sad, a ne zato što želim prestati dojiti pa nastojim prorijediti podoje.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Razumiju li djeca tu razliku?

----------


## VedranaV

Da. Kad se želi prorijediti podoje, onda je to nešto što je tako svaki dan, stalno se ponavlja izbjegavanje. Ovo drugo je povremeno, ovisno o situaciji.

----------


## Zorana

Ja sam uvjerena da djeca razumiju i _osjete_ razliku.

----------


## tridesetri

> Ja sam uvjerena da djeca razumiju i _osjete_ razliku.


tvrdim isto.
m. je vec bila preko 20 mjeseci, a jos uvijek je dojila svakih sat vremena ko novorodjence. onda sam ostala trudna i krenula sam prorjedjivati podoje metodom preusmjeravanja paznje. u roku od mjesec, dva podoji su se drasticno prorijedili! s dvije godine smo vec potpuno prekinuli dojenje...

----------


## wildflower

a ako neka mama odgadja podoje ne zato sto ne moze u konkretnom trenutku, nego ih samo zeli opcenito prorijediti, ali ne i prestati sasvim?
onda dijete i to osjeca. da li mu majka s takvim ponasanjem salje neku losu poruku, da li takvo dojenje uopce ima smisla, da li bi joj bilo pametnije da svoje napore jednostavno usmjeri prema sto skorijem prestanku?

inace, svidja mi se razmisljanje od *flower*.

----------


## Maja

> Zorana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam uvjerena da djeca razumiju i _osjete_ razliku.
> 
> 
> tvrdim isto.


i ja.

----------


## Maja

> a ako neka mama odgadja podoje ne zato sto ne moze u konkretnom trenutku, nego ih samo zeli opcenito prorijediti, ali ne i prestati sasvim?
> onda dijete i to osjeca. da li mu majka s takvim ponasanjem salje neku losu poruku, da li takvo dojenje uopce ima smisla, da li bi joj bilo pametnije da svoje napore jednostavno usmjeri prema sto skorijem prestanku?


Ma ja ne mislim ni da mama koja želi prestati sasvim ne šalje nikakvu lošu poruku. Jednostavno šalje poruku da bi ona željela prestati. U ovom slučaju, da bi željela dojiti manje. Ništa mi tu nema loše. Samo nije "potpuno" za dijete. Ne mislim da je dijete osakaćeno za cijeli život radi toga (ukoliko se to  loše ne izvede). Samo ja recimo volim biti svjesna da sam mogla i više.

----------


## AdioMare

Meni se čini da jedino kod dojenja nikad nismo uspijevale naći kompromis, jer je emocije nemoguće odgoditi. Za starijeg sisavca sika je tu za pocrtavanje poz. osjećaja ili ublažavanje onih manje sretnih, njena prehrambena vrijednost trogodišnjeg klinca ne zanima. 
Ostaje samo njegova potreba da se iz nekog, gore navedenog razloga, privije uz mamu.
Pojam _potpunog dojenja_ mogao bi prilično točno zaokružiti osjećaje uz završetak dojenja s djetetovog gledišta, mada .. ja nisam sigurna da bih dočekala prestanak dojenja isključivo na njenu inicijativu... Ostaje nam da vidimo, VedranaV  :Heart:  , valjda ćemo negdje pročitati kako i do kada je teklo?
Zašto mislim da znam prilično točno kako se osjeća dvoipogodišnje dijete čijem je prestanku dojenja prethodila mamina inicijativa?

Unatoč tome što sam se iz petnih žila trudila pružit joj svu pažnju, ljubav i vrijeme ovoga svijeta dok sam joj postupno uskraćivala siku, ostala je njena potreba da mi gurne ruku u grudnjak isto onoliko puta koliko bi me, prije šest mjeseci, podoja tražila ili da koristi svaku priliku da mi privije glavicu uz gole grudi. Očito još uvijek nije bila spremna i na taj način pokazuje kako još uvijek gaji duboke osjećaje prema tom mom spremniku za tješenje, hrabrenje, izvoru svakoga dobra.
Zato mislim da je dijete koje je uskraćeno za dojenje dok samo želi - dojeno _nedovoljno dugo_, ako već bode riječ _nepotpuno_.
A do kada bi to trajalo? E, na to pitanje ovdje do sada nitko nije dao odgovor, jer dojenje bez granica - uvijek presječe neka granica.

----------


## Maja

> Unatoč tome što sam se iz petnih žila trudila pružit joj svu pažnju, ljubav i vrijeme ovoga svijeta dok sam joj postupno uskraćivala siku, ostala je njena potreba da mi gurne ruku u grudnjak isto onoliko puta koliko bi me, prije šest mjeseci, podoja tražila ili da koristi svaku priliku da mi privije glavicu uz gole grudi. Očito još uvijek nije bila spremna i na taj način pokazuje kako još uvijek gaji duboke osjećaje prema tom mom spremniku za tješenje, hrabrenje, izvoru svakoga dobra.
> Zato mislim da je dijete koje je uskraćeno za dojenje dok samo želi - dojeno _nedovoljno dugo_, ako već bode riječ _nepotpuno_.
> A do kada bi to trajalo? E, na to pitanje ovdje do sada nitko nije dao odgovor, jer dojenje bez granica - uvijek presječe neka granica.


  :Heart:  
prekrasno

----------


## anchie76

AdioMare zaista lijepo receno   :Kiss:

----------


## VedranaV

> Ostaje nam da vidimo, VedranaV  , valjda ćemo negdje pročitati kako i do kada je teklo?


Aha. Kad bude.

----------


## a zakaj

Pitanje: kako se obicno prekida dojenje kod drugih sisavaca i kod drugih kultura (kod kojih dugo dojenje nije tabu) - na inicijativu majke ili djeteta?

----------


## Saradadevii

> cijeli je zivot kompromis...i zapravo bez ucenja kako se nositi s kompromisom nema drustvenog zivota, stvaras jedinku koja je naucila samo zadovoljavati potrebe (svoje) ne postujuci drugoga...


u ovom slucaju radi se o zadovoljavanju potreba djeteta, a majka je ta koja radi kompromise. 
Dijete ne treba uciti kako raditi kompromise u dobi od par godina i to na uzorku snazne bioloske potrebe. Ima vremena da to nauci, a znanje o tome moze polako usvajati kroz npr. razvijanje strpljivosti i sposobnosti da priceka na dojenje dok majka dovrsi zapocetu radnju itd...





> dojenje - ne znamo sto bi bilo dugo/kratko/iskljucivo...i nije mi bitno ...meni bi bilo bitno pitanje - kako vam je islo, jeste li uzivali, koja je kvaliteta tog odnosa...


sa stajalista optimalnog zdravstvenog pocetka zivota, iskljucivo dojenje je bitno. Dakle, ako se "moze" iskljucivo, bolje je iskljucivo, ako se moze dok dijete ima potrebu, bolje je do tada nego krace itd...
Meni, s druge strane, pitanje jeste li uzivali je manje vazno, dapace, ne bi mi palo na pamet mojku pitati je li uzivala u dojenju. Poredba s trudnocom je opet interesantna. Mozes uzivati ili ne uzivati u (zeljenoj) trudnoci, ali kakve to direktne veze ima s time trebas li ju odrzati do kraja ili ici na elektivni carski u osmom mjesecu (drastican primjer, samo da ilustriram point).





> plase me razmisljanja u kojima roditelji sluze samo za zadovoljavanje potreba djece - pa tako i gledanje na dojenje samo kao na pravo djeteta koje je ispunjeno ako se predje neka duzina...plosno i rekla bih - netocno...


djeca su pojam koji obuhvaca raspon od novorodjenceta do 15godisnjaka (ili tako nekako, ne znam tocno gdje covjek prestaje biti legalno djetetom)
Nije svejedno reci da majka treba zadovoljiti potrebe novorodjenceta, djeteta od par godina i 10goisnjaka. 10godisnjaci rijetko kada doje, ovi od par godina bi mozda dojili puno cesce da ih se ne ometa, ali ne bi dojili ni priblizno takvom frekvencijom kojom doji novorodjence.
Mene razmisljanja u kojima majka sluzi za zadovoljavanje potreba svojeg novorodjenceta, ne plase, nego su mi nekako normalna. 
Majka trogodisnjakinje nije tu da zadovolji sve njezine zahtjeve, ali je tu da zadovolji jednu od njezinih temeljnih bioloskih potreba i da radi s njom kompromise kada je uvjerena da bez njih nikako ne moze i da gain overides the pain (i preuzme na sebe odgovornost za ono sto radi).

----------


## Saradadevii

> VedranaV prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja ipak vjerujem u spontani završetak dojenja, iniciran od strane djeteta. To što ne znam nikoga u HR mi, s obzirom na okolnosti, nema težinu.
> 
> 
> I ja se slažem.


I ja isto. 
Upoznala sam zene koje su to, cini mi se postigle. 
Ali problem je to sto su brojke tako visoke....(6,7,8), mislim da je to malo too much za probaviti modernom svijetu...

----------


## Saradadevii

gdje mi je upao ovaj s naocalama  8) ,trebao je biti broj 8

----------


## VedranaV

a zakaj, proguglaj za Kathy Dettwyler, ona je antropologinja koja se bavila upravo tim pitanjima koja postavljaš. Došla je do raspona od 2,5 do 7 godina. Kod životinja, mislim da je Marta jednom spomenula da kobila ne odbija, nego ždrijebe samo prestane, s tim da zadnje ždrijebe najdulje doji. Ovi prije njega obično prestanu zbog nove trudnoće, valjda kad se smanji količina mlijeka.

Telce, recimo, ljudi odbijaju i to dosta rano jer im ih je kasnije puno teže odbiti. Pa se telci nerijetko razbole. Muka mi je bilo kad sam to čitala, vegetarijanstvo mi je još privlačnije nakon toga.

----------


## VedranaV

Jedan primjer spontanog završetka dojenja (ako im izaberete vjerovati), meni jako fora:




> "Reed nursed before he went to sleep and upon waking," recalls his mother, Catherine Carr, a Hardwick, Massachusetts, La Leche League leader. "After his last nursing he turned to me and said, `Thank you, Mom,' and that was it."


http://www.findarticles.com/p/articl...100807176/pg_1

----------


## VedranaV

Da se ovo gore ne bi shvatilo kontra tandema, evo još jedan citat iz istog članka:




> Nursing is simply not the norm in America. In light of this, research by anthropologists and primatologists that shows that extended nursing is actually the norm among primates is all the more important. World-renowned primatologist Franz de Waal has observed that tandem nursing is common in bonobos, who nurse their young until they are approximately four years old.

----------


## a zakaj

> proguglaj za Kathy Dettwyler, ona je antropologinja koja se bavila upravo tim pitanjima koja postavljaš.


jesam, ali ona se vise bavi duljinom dojenja, a mene je bas (off topic) zanimalo na koji se nacin odvija _weaning_ na prirodan nacin bilo kod ljudi ili zivotinja - da li je inicijator obicno majka ili dijete/mladunce.

probala sam guglati, ali me zacudilo koliko je malo informacija o tome (ili ih je tesko naci), ali evo dva teksta koja bas ne govore o child-led weaning:




> Natural weaning is a gradual process. It implies that the infant, over a period of several weeks or months, is more and more consistenly discouraged by his/her mother to suck on her breasts. Once the mother stops nursing the infant for good, the affectionate bond between the two is not broken


Artificial Weaning of Old World Monkeys: Benefits and Costs




> Male infants are weaned earlier compared to females. Males react to their mothers' rejections more fearlessly and are more vocal compared to females. By and large, infants were found in stress during this period as their mothers are often very harsh, hostile, punitive, and indifferent to their infants. By severing ties with their infants, mothers serve dual purpose of allowing their infants to become independent and may be to become ready to bear offspring.


The process of weaning in hanuman langursPresbytis entellus entellus

----------


## VedranaV

> jesam, ali ona se vise bavi duljinom dojenja,


Da, u drugim kulturama. Za to si isto pitala pa sam se zato nje sjetila  :Smile: .

----------

